# 2nd day of sd cycle, not doing so well



## masokist (Jan 5, 2010)

yesterday was my first day of sd. i preloaded for 2 weeks and started at 20mg. my plan is 20/20/20. this is my first prohormone. i am 5'9 232lbs. i took my first dose at 6 and my next at 6 then went to lift. throughout the dayi had a slight headache, then my back began to hurt. now i just woke up and my bakc has pain in it. could these be my kidneys?? and i can swear my testicles seem smaller. could this be happening this fast?? please help this back pain has me nervous seeing as it is so soon. and my water intake has been 1.5 gallons

heres a pic of me


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2010)

dude you're such a bitch..

i'm doing a 5 or 6 week cycle of it and i started out for the first five days on 20mgs ... for the rest of the time, i'll be doing at least 30...

Stop crying like a whore.. if you "tell yourself" that shit is going bad, then it will.. It's a mind war you are currently holding with yourself.. and you're fucking it up

Grow a pair


----------



## weldingman (Jan 5, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> dude you're such a bitch..
> 
> i'm doing a 5 or 6 week cycle of it and i started out for the first five days on 20mgs ... for the rest of the time, i'll be doing at least 30...
> 
> ...


 
LMAO, that chit sounded so funny, damn Sane your a mean guy, lol


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2010)

If you thought that was funny, then you should have read it before i edited out all the bad stuff lol


----------



## weldingman (Jan 5, 2010)

lol


----------



## masokist (Jan 5, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> dude you're such a bitch..
> 
> i'm doing a 5 or 6 week cycle of it and i started out for the first five days on 20mgs ... for the rest of the time, i'll be doing at least 30...
> 
> ...



on a sick and twisted level youre right haha im 19btw so thats why im being a bitch


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 5, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> dude you're such a bitch..
> 
> i'm doing a 5 or 6 week cycle of it and i started out for the first five days on 20mgs ... for the rest of the time, i'll be doing at least 30...
> 
> ...


30mg a day? Have fun with gyno. 
Be sure you get some arimidex and use a whole tab every 2-3 days for titty control


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2010)

Gyno? On Mdrol? Come on bro it ain't that serious.

I have some Tamox, so i'll be good


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 5, 2010)

@ saneslob: Do a little research before using PHs like these you fucking twit


----------



## weldingman (Jan 5, 2010)

lmao, wild today


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn i'm a twit now? So 30mgs will give anyone Gyno?

I guess everyone on here has Gyno then.. Right? 

Oh wait, only me because i went over 20.. duh.. silly me.

How about just because you have tities doesn't mean i will.. But thanks anyway


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 5, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Damn i'm a twit now? So 30mgs will give anyone Gyno?
> 
> I guess everyone on here has Gyno then.. Right?
> 
> ...


No stupid, you're a dumbass for not realizing that it can IN FACT happen. I had my Ps and Qs lined up before I did mdrol and I got a nice case of gyno. It took me 4 months to get rid of it. 
Idiots like you are the reason why there is a ban on this shit. Go take some ephedrine and jog in 100 degree heat. See what happens. And by the way, did you ever consider why this topic is being brought up in the anabolic section?

Anyway, to the OP, the reason why youre having back cramps is most likely because you dont have enough taurine going in. Try 5g and adjust accordingly.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 5, 2010)

Also, the reason why your balls have shrunk may be because of the shutdown on natural test production. You may want to use HCG. but still this is your second day, so maybe it is purely psychological. I'd stop taking it now, and read up a lot more. Starting at 10 would be a better idea and remain at 10, 20,20, 20.


----------



## SunAndSteel (Jan 5, 2010)

masokist said:


> yesterday was my first day of sd. i preloaded for 2 weeks and started at 20mg. my plan is 20/20/20. this is my first prohormone. i am 5'9 232lbs. i took my first dose at 6 and my next at 6 then went to lift. throughout the dayi had a slight headache, then my back began to hurt. now i just woke up and my bakc has pain in it. could these be my kidneys?? and i can swear my testicles seem smaller. could this be happening this fast?? please help this back pain has me nervous seeing as it is so soon. and my water intake has been 1.5 gallons
> 
> heres a pic of me



LMFAO. You're carrying around a lot of fat and water, man. That's gonna bring the superdrol bitch-tits on right quick. You know superdrol will have your nips leaking about six weeks after you quit, right? What are you doing for PCT? Let me guess: nothing. You'd better stock up on ancillaries. You're heading for lactation town.

It's probably not your kidneys, you pansy. It's a lower back pump. Take some taurine (2-3 grams) and drink some OJ and it'll subside. 

19 years old, huh? Great job, genius. Way to research what you're putting into your body.

P.S. Do you always take pics of yourself in public bathrooms?


----------



## masokist (Jan 5, 2010)

SunAndSteel said:


> LMFAO. You're carrying around a lot of fat and water, man. That's gonna bring the superdrol bitch-tits on right quick. You know superdrol will have your nips leaking about six weeks after you quit, right? What are you doing for PCT? Let me guess: nothing. You'd better stock up on ancillaries. You're heading for lactation town.
> 
> It's probably not your kidneys, you pansy. It's a lower back pump. Take some taurine (2-3 grams) and drink some OJ and it'll subside.
> 
> ...



my pct was 40/40/20/20 of nolva (tamoxifen citrate)

preloaded for 2 weeks with ai cs

yes i did do research, i knew i was putting a methylated compound and i did understand the risks but some people have to take the dive to realize what theyre diving into

and that bathroom is the gym locker room genius

and im hopping off the sd. just to clear things up this is the 2nd day but i did not dose so all i did was sd for one day at 20mg. any need to run some nolva or just let it be???


----------



## WFC2010 (Jan 5, 2010)

you are huge


----------



## masokist (Jan 5, 2010)

so i only took sd for one day at 20mg. my testes do feel a little achy. should i hop on nolva for a bit or am i just being paranoid and everything will work itself out


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 5, 2010)

No, just stay away from that shit. It's nails in your liver. How old are you?


----------



## masokist (Jan 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> No, just stay away from that shit. It's nails in your liver. How old are you?



stay away from nolva? im on cycle support now and im 19


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> sane is a big boy. and by big i mean morbidly obese. im sure at 267 lbs he can handle 30mgs of mdrol.
> 
> Sane if you grow knockers from this cycle, can you post pics? please?



anything for you babe.
shall I put on a pink skirt and maybe that black wig?

maybe if my teacher would come back from Colombia, he could offer me enlightenment and show me the way to Gear Heaven!!


----------



## SunAndSteel (Jan 5, 2010)

masokist said:


> my pct was 40/40/20/20 of nolva (tamoxifen citrate)
> 
> preloaded for 2 weeks with ai cs
> 
> ...



If you're really worried about it, I'm sure a week or two of Nolva wouldn't hurt. Clomid would be better for your nuts, but whatever. Two days isn't awful.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 5, 2010)

masokist said:


> stay away from nolva? im on cycle support now and im 19


get off the sdrol; 19 yrs doesnt need a PH with that kind of power. Training and hard work. Sorry to be a buzzkill. Trust me, your endocrine system will thank me. PM me if you want diet or training advice.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 5, 2010)

masokist said:


> yesterday was my first day of sd. i preloaded for 2 weeks and started at 20mg. my plan is 20/20/20. this is my first prohormone. i am 5'9 232lbs. i took my first dose at 6 and my next at 6 then went to lift. throughout the dayi had a slight headache, then my back began to hurt. now i just woke up and my bakc has pain in it. could these be my kidneys?? and i can swear my testicles seem smaller. could this be happening this fast?? please help this back pain has me nervous seeing as it is so soon. and my water intake has been 1.5 gallons
> 
> heres a pic of me




Soak in some summers eve then rub some fuckin vagasil on your lower back along with two  midols and you will be  fine lol


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 5, 2010)

LW, the kid is 19. Leave him alone.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 5, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> Soak in some summers eve then rub some fuckin vagasil on your lower back along with two midols and you will be fine lol


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> No stupid, you're a dumbass for not realizing that it can IN FACT happen. I had my Ps and Qs lined up before I did mdrol and I got a nice case of gyno. It took me 4 months to get rid of it.
> Idiots like you are the reason why there is a ban on this shit. Go take some ephedrine and jog in 100 degree heat. See what happens. And by the way, did you ever consider why this topic is being brought up in the anabolic section?
> 
> Anyway, to the OP, the reason why youre having back cramps is most likely because you dont have enough taurine going in. Try 5g and adjust accordingly.


The Juggernaut is right. If you're going to stay on this shit then you better start supplementing with some taurine ,or the back pumps will get worse.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 5, 2010)

dave, my advice to a 19 year old kid is to keep the hell off it. He's just not ready for something as hard as it is.


----------



## masokist (Jan 5, 2010)

im off the sd. i only did it for one day at 20mg. should i dose some nolva? and at what dose? for how long


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 5, 2010)

masokist said:


> im off the sd. i only did it for one day at 20mg. should i dose some nolva? and at what dose? for how long


STOP doing things you know nothing about you are gonna f yourself up.
Before I ever did a cycle of anything I researched my ass off for months.


----------



## masokist (Jan 5, 2010)

Lone Wolf said:


> STOP doing things you know nothing about you are gonna f yourself up.
> Before I ever did a cycle of anything I researched my ass off for months.



why are you saying stop when i already said i stopped?? why not just help me?? and yes i did do my research i just realized i wasnt ready to take this chance. in my mind i felt id fight through the sides but then i came to realize its not worth it.


----------



## TrashMan (Jan 5, 2010)

You'll probably be fine without doing a PCT. The adjustment period for your body will be short.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like a little senthol going on here.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 5, 2010)

I think you get the message, but you look like the body type that can put on muscle pretty easilly. You are carrying a lot of excess fat, why don't you go on a cut to a reasonable body fat % and go from there? Why fuck around with that kind of stuff at this age, and especially with where you are at physically? Have you done every thing possible to get your body to realize its natural potential? Seems like a cop out to me. Sorry to seem patronizing, but I am 20 myself, and I know how easy it is for us younglings to make incredible gains, if we work our ass off and eat consiously.


----------



## Saney (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree 100% with Protege.

But don't be scared to bulk like Titties-McJuggernault is


----------



## weldingman (Jan 5, 2010)

Juggernuts! whats your M-O?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Juggernuts! whats your M-O?


What's my modus operandi?  I thought it was blatantly clear even to dumbasses; it is to stop a kid from using something he has no business using. Too little of an education on this stuff will hurt them. I've had several discussions with the kid and hopefully set him on the right path, other than what you fucking autistic motherfuckers suggested-take a midol?? you guys are fucking retarded. 
What the fuck kind of question is that?


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> What's my modus operandi?  I thought it was blatantly clear even to dumbasses; it is to stop a kid from using something he has no business using. Too little of an education on this stuff will hurt them. I've had several discussions with the kid and hopefully set him on the right path, other than what you fucking autistic motherfuckers suggested-take a midol?? you guys are fucking retarded.
> What the fuck kind of question is that?



It is not our job to educate guys here when their is a ton of info on the internet.People are so lazy anymore you see the same dumb questions over and over, can I drink winny is a deca cycle ok?, I have gyno what do I do no nolva on hand ect..... You had conversations with the KID Exactly my point.
I researched for months beforee I ever did a cycle and the first one was when I was in my thirties after I trained my ass off and could not get any further. So take a midol juggerdick


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2010)

LW, I was in the same boat. I made a sauce run and havent looked back. However, if we fail to help those who do these types of things, as experienced as we are and have gotten through research and questions, how will they (the newbs) learn? So, they take their lumps and get some heat, but the kid did learn that he shouldnt be messing with this stuff at 19. 
Now go take a midol and fuck off. Please. I did say please, whore.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 6, 2010)

Listen juggmynuts, what are you, a gardian angel? You act like your a f---ing chemist. Let other guys respond and stop being a goddamn asshole, Iv listen to you and you dont know half the shit you say. Do you really give a shit about a 19 year old kid you dont know? I dont think so.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Listen juggmynuts, what are you, a gardian angel? You act like your a f---ing chemist. Let other guys respond and stop being a goddamn asshole, Iv listen to you and you dont know half the shit you say. Do you really give a shit about a 19 year old kid you dont know? I dont think so.


Sorry. Bring a dictionary (thats a book with words and their meanings you cunt). 
As for helping people-ask around. Dick. Now go do some gay for pay so you can have your arginine.


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Listen juggmynuts, what are you, a gardian angel? You act like your a f---ing chemist. Let other guys respond and stop being a goddamn asshole, Iv listen to you and you dont know half the shit you say. Do you really give a shit about a 19 year old kid you dont know? I dont think so.



LOL This guy is my fucking Hero

I'm with you ATW on this

Juggy-McTitty this is for you. You are a flaming hypocrite. If he is lazy, then let him be a lazy fag like you and get tits which would then motivate him to learn something. He won't learn shit if you continue to Scare him out of it.

On my first cycle (which was SD) I learnt as i went along. 

So this is for the 19 yr old Jew who is scared shitless of SD now thanks to That Know-it-all with tits: Do the SD, get big, get strong. Grow a pair, and be cool like my man Roids1..


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2010)

sane, is that a chick in your avi?


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

If you must know, his name is Bob


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2010)

your bitch huh? Cute. you and weldingchick should get together. Make a cute couple.


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> your bitch huh? Cute. you and weldingchick should get together. Make a cute couple.



Yea, he's probably a Bottom like your Dad.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 6, 2010)

You know juggmynuts to be an elite member of this wonderful sight you sound like a sad child, if you want to raise hell and hide behind a computer go to aol chat. You look like a fat golfer you shouldnt even be here. Now sit back and enjoy some roid discussions, just chill fat boy.


----------



## TrashMan (Jan 6, 2010)

Yo guys, shut up and stop the fighting back and forth. Thanks.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> dave, my advice to a 19 year old kid is to keep the hell off it. He's just not ready for something as hard as it is.


I agree with you,but I was under the impression that he was gonna stay on it anyhow. I don't want anyone that age fucking themselves up.


----------



## MtR (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL @ everybody in this thread touting the awesomeness of PH's and then flaming others.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2010)

So the kids going back to NeoVar and jerking off over Michael Jackson songs

 Sane is going to WalMart for training bras

Weldman is having trouble with 5th grade spelling and grammar, but makes up for it with humorous insults

juggernaught is a downrighteous cunt

Geared Jesus jerks off over Chris Farley after his daily fina-pellet enemas

and GICH!


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL.. 

You guys are so funny, sometimes i wish i could blow you.. seriously. Just pull it out, sit it in my hand and relax.. The rest is just routine


----------



## masokist (Jan 6, 2010)

j-pet said:


> So the kids going back to NeoVar and jerking off over Michael Jackson songs
> 
> Sane is going to WalMart for training bras
> 
> ...



jerking off over mj songs? were the fcuk did that come from.? why am i being looked at as some punk that never been in a gym?!?!


----------



## masokist (Jan 6, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Looks like a little senthol going on here.



synthol is the correct spelling and no its not synthol


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

masokist said:


> synthol is the correct spelling and no its not synthol



Dude, i dont care if you are 19 years old.. Get back on that god damn SD or Shoot yourself in the brain with a Magnum.. 

Its only a PH

You defeat yourself with this "my balls feel achy" shit.. get back on it and run it for 20mgs ED until its over.. maybe the last week run 30mgs ED.. its not that big of a deal..

give me your addy and i'll send you Tamoxifen.. Fuck what anyone says..


----------



## masokist (Jan 6, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Dude, i dont care if you are 19 years old.. Get back on that god damn SD or Shoot yourself in the brain with a Magnum..
> 
> Its only a PH
> 
> ...



i got tamoxifen


----------



## masokist (Jan 6, 2010)

fcuk new plan.....cut down because my waist is too big. get down to 33 waist then get on that test e haha


----------



## MtR (Jan 6, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Dude, i dont care if you are 19 years old.. Get back on that god damn SD or Shoot yourself in the brain with a Magnum..
> 
> *Its only a PH*
> 
> ...


 

Congratulations on winning the most insanely stupid post of the day award.

"It's only a PH"  Really?  Now I can tell from your barely coherent posts that Mother Nature played a cruel trick on you by denying you the simple yet essential trait known as common sense, but do you really need to go showing it off like that? 

The sides from PH's are MUCH worse than running a smartly constructed AAS program.  Why PH's aren't a sub-forum to the main chemical forum is beyond me but it's not my site.  Please do us all a favor and go back to your Lego's.


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

Ouch!

I know my stuff well enough.

But do I always have to prove I know what i'm talking about?


----------



## weldingman (Jan 6, 2010)

MASOKIST, all jokes aside at 19 you are developed well and the pic is not bad, you kinda look like a powerlifter something I love, just be very careful when you enhance. Study compounds and get all the info you can and learn whats best for you.


----------



## masokist (Jan 6, 2010)

weldingman said:


> MASOKIST, all jokes aside at 19 you are developed well and the pic is not bad, you kinda look like a powerlifter something I love, just be very careful when you enhance. Study compounds and get all the info you can and learn whats best for you.



thanks bro


----------



## MtR (Jan 6, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I know my stuff well enough.
> 
> *But do I always have to prove I know what i'm talking about*?


 

In reference to your previous post? Yes!

To make an idiotic statement such as "it's only a PH" or to tell the kid basically to grin and bear it when it comes to potentially harmful side effects shows both lack of knowledge and character. A majority of the people in this thread flamed the kid for his original post but what you fail to realize is that making statements like you are it is just perpetuating the same behavior and questions everyone is getting pissed off at. 

Yeah the kid should have done more research before hand, but he didn't. It was stupid and hopefully he learned something from it. He came here asking questions to get help, he definitely deserved a little shit thrown his way but in the end there should be help too.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike the Ripper said:


> In reference to your previous post? Yes!
> 
> To make an idiotic statement such as "it's only a PH" or to tell the kid basically to grin and bear it when it comes to potentially harmful side effects shows both lack of knowledge and character. A majority of the people in this thread flamed the kid for his original post but what you fail to realize is that making statements like you are it is just perpetuating the same behavior and questions everyone is getting pissed off at.
> 
> Yeah the kid should have done more research before hand, but he didn't. It was stupid and hopefully he learned something from it. He came here asking questions to get help, he definitely deserved a little shit thrown his way but in the end there should be help too.


I'm done throwing verbal hands with these two kids. 
Agree and repped with a good post. These two clowns are the winners of the stupid fucking cunts of the week award. 
Maso, my offer to help you out stands. You want help, PM me.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 6, 2010)

masokist said:


> thanks bro


 
No Prob


----------



## TurdFerguson (Jan 6, 2010)

It's not a goddamn PH. Everybody that's posting that SD is a prohormone needs to stick their noses back into some books and do some f'ing research themselves before giving their shit opinion.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Wait...SD is a PH and isnt an actual Steroid? So it goes through a conversion process via enzymes to become the target hormone? oh.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying sir.
> 
> ...


 
MDrol is a PH when you shove the pills up your arse, that's where he's coming from.

You see, the enzymes in his rectum covert the compound into NeoVar - that's why he can dose up to 30mg for 6 weeks. Jerking off protects his liver from failure.

Sane ain't no dummy yo


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 6, 2010)

j-pet said:


> MDrol is a PH when you shove the pills up your arse, that's where he's coming from.
> 
> You see, the enzymes in his rectum covert the compound into NeoVar - that's why he can dose up to 30mg for 6 weeks. Jerking off protects his liver from failure.
> 
> Sane ain't no dummy yo


mmmmmmmahahahahhahahaahahahaahahahahahahaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lone Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

j-pet said:


> So the kids going back to NeoVar and jerking off over Michael Jackson songs
> 
> Sane is going to WalMart for training bras
> 
> ...


Where is my fuckin props?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 6, 2010)

. .  Lone Wolf is busy posting videos on red tube of his barnyard animal molesting activities


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Wait...SD is a PH and isnt an actual Steroid? So it goes through a conversion process via enzymes to become the target hormone? oh.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying sir.
> 
> ...



Lol I have an empty bottle on hand. 

I don't even know what a hyoid bone is or where it's located...

Maybe I should stick to the good stuff like DHEA


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2010)

This thread read like a cross between shit slinging monkeys and five year olds arguing over a toy.

I can't believe you guys had a problem with educating somebody who was obviously having a problem, and then figured out he knew less than he thought about a pretty serious substance.

"Let him figure it out on his own, the bitch" is about as irresponsible as it gets, fellas. Good job! Wheres the harm in stopping, learning a shitload, taking your bodyfats down, then starting again when you're ready?

If you want to argue the efficacy, classification, or ways to use these chemicals thats fine (thats what this section is for), but do it without throwing insults like a bunch of kids or get the hell out.

I don't know how you do things on other boards, but shit-slinging and name calling isn't how we do it here.

Now kiss and make up, and do it nice and slow so i can enjoy it. Mmmmm.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2010)

yo man, sane talks shit like that as a profession. He just needs a disclaimer saying so. Never take his posts seriously!


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea, don't take me seriously. I'm a joke. I don't know shit. And Juggernault sent me a picture of his Manhood... Lets just say my mouth watered


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2010)

It would be great if about half the shit you post would actually be funny. But that's wishful thinking sane.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 7, 2010)

juggmynuts! Is that really you on youtube that lone wolf posted?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2010)

weldingman said:


> juggmynuts! Is that really you on youtube that lone wolf posted?


no. It's your moms cunt and my cock in her ass.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 7, 2010)

Gosh man I thought you would have atleast had some type of genetics. You dont workout and your not on anything right? be truthful. Please never pose again in any comp, and put yourself on youtube for god sake, you look retarted man ,come on. you dont have what it takes , im so sorry pal.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2010)

See sane? Now that was funny.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 7, 2010)

I Am The Light And The Way


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2010)

You are Legend.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 7, 2010)

I am the chosen one


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2010)

Youre the cats meow. Enough fucking glory. Can someone post a set of boobs?


----------



## weldingman (Jan 7, 2010)

Check me out on youtube at westside barbell, Im the one benching 655lbs in the 220's damn right im the cats meow. Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I Am The Light And The Way



That's what James Herbert Keenan Said about his momma


----------



## Saney (Jan 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> It would be great if about half the shit you post would actually be funny. But that's wishful thinking sane.



Well, all i have to say to that is.. "Not everyone can love me. Not everyone has that privilege."


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2010)

lol, chubby's got babyback ribs


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

LMFAO

No more pictures!

But now I want some bacon to.

Roids told me My back pic was sexy and that he'll use it for his next LHJO session. I'm quite honored to be honest


----------

